
Ask HN: What does a good resume for web developer look like? - ge96
I&#x27;m trying to get hired as a junior front-end web developer. I have experience, however not professional as in with a company. I freelance.<p>I&#x27;m also not using the latest&#x2F;greatest. I&#x27;m a LAMPy still.<p>Stuff like Grunt, Git, Angular, Laravel&#x2F;Symfony, I have yet to use&#x2F;get good at.<p>I at the moment code  &quot;from scratch&quot; HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JavaScript&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;MySQL and I do some back end stuff.
======
bocata_chorizo
Say in your personal statement that you have delivered real projects and also
that you are keen to learn and grow. The ability to deliver real shit is
better than being a dilettante that jumps from framework to framework doing
TODO example apps - even though the latter might sound much more "pro".

Add links to your work. If you have a portfolio page with links to your work,
add a link to your portfolio instead.

In terms of tech you only need jquery and git. Juniors are not expected to
know a lot. Rather, they are expected to be keen to learn and improve on the
job. It's an investment. Your employer is buying a seed instead of a tree.

Create a github account and follow the instructions. Also maybe check out the
git lesson at codeschool, it's short. You can learn git in a few days. It's
easy and absolutely necessary for everyday work.

